# "Beloved for the father's sakes"



## Kim G (Jul 16, 2008)

> Romans 11:25-32
> For I would not, brethren, that ye should be ignorant of this mystery, lest ye should be wise in your own conceits; that blindness in part is happened to Israel, until the fulness of the Gentiles be come in.
> 
> And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of Sion the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:
> ...



What is this passage saying, especially the bolded parts?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 16, 2008)

v28 says that the Jews, considered collectively, are enemies of the gospel, on account of the Gentiles and the fact that God has received them with grace. Think of the brother of the prodigal son: he was hateful toward that brother and toward his Father's love and the banquet spread for the runaway.

But for the sake of the elect among the Jews, those individuals are loved, and that for the sake of their believing fathers, who hoped in the Lord for the salvation of their offspring.

v30 says that though the Gentile was an unbeliever, yet (in a way) through the unbelief of the Jews, salvation has been opened up to them; think of the parable of the wedding banquet, the ones invited refused to come.
v31 says the unbelief that is most evident now among the Jews will, by the mercy shown to the Gentiles, eventually lead to the salvation of the elect among Jewish nation.
v32 God has concluded ALL (Jews and Gentiles alike) in unbelief, that he might show undeserved mercy to ALL (the elect, both Jew and Greek).


----------

